

FB Just Opened The Door To A Social Commerce Function That Could Be Massive - daegloe
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-just-opened-the-door-to-a-social-commerce-function-that-could-be-massive-2012-7

======
mailarchis
Wondering whats the difference between fb liking a product on e-comm site vs
fb want

